# He 'disabled them with his karate'...



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 16, 2009)

http://www.amestrib.com/articles/20...s/on_the_record/doc49bc431aa6946509090237.txt



> March 14: Jacob Debolt reported an assault at the 400 block of Stanton Ave. He said his roommate had been assaulted near the old middle school while walking home from a bar. Three men reportedly hit the victim with a crowbar, and he, in return, disabled them with his karate. The incident was reported at 3:10 a.m.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 16, 2009)

*swaggers a bit, pulls pants up, sniffs loudly* "That's right, Karate. Made my whole body a weapon." (Don Knotts in The Ghost And Mr. Chicken)


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## Empty Hands (Mar 16, 2009)

Apparently, they wanted karate.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 16, 2009)

Empty Hands said:


> Apparently, they wanted karate.



Shore do...


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 16, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> Shore do...


 That is absolutely perfect.


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 16, 2009)

At least he didn't blind them with his science, or baffle them with his ********.

The right tool for the right job, I always say.


----------

